# bilder in mysql datenbank speichern



## jimbo (3. Dezember 2002)

also ich würde gerne meine bilder in der datenbank ablegen so wie es zb auch das vBulletin un dandere grosse boards machen
doch wie speichere ich die bilder in der datenbank, lese sie aus und zeige sie dann wieder an?!?!?!(also ich will NICHT dass der pfad zum bild in der datenbank gespeichert wird sondern das bild selber
über einen informativen link oder euere direkte hilfe wäre ihc sehr dankbar
mfg
jimbo


----------



## Flex (3. Dezember 2002)

Also soweit ich weiß ist das völlig unmöglich...


----------



## sam (3. Dezember 2002)

http://www.phpbuilder.com/columns/florian19991014.php3
sinnvoll?:
http://www.dclp-faq.de/q/q-db-blob.html


----------



## JohannesR (3. Dezember 2002)

Hm, also das vBulletin speichert keine bilder in ner Datenbank, das wäre unsinn 

Aber ich weiss was du meinst, zB die Avatare werden eingelesen und dann mit img.php?id=1424 (oder so) ausgegeben.
Hier  findest du eins von meinen Tutorials das ein ähnliches Thema behandelt


----------



## jimbo (3. Dezember 2002)

abeer für ein tutorial systemwie ich es auf meiner seite bnöteige wäre es nicht schlecht die bilder in der datenbank abzulegen da es dann einfacher zu coden wäre...(glaube ich zumindest)
ich danke euch ermalt für euere links und ich werde mir das alles ansehen...
mfg
jimbo


----------



## JohannesR (3. Dezember 2002)

Ich wage mal einfach zu mutmaßen das es aber bald den umfang deine DB sprengen würde und das System auf Trabbi-Geschwindigkeit bremsen würd'


----------



## jimbo (4. Dezember 2002)

aber screenshots der grösse von 5 kb machen doch da nicht so viel aus oder?
da is ja der text in der datenbank genausogross....


----------



## loki2002 (4. Dezember 2002)

boom hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt zum thema 'images und db'...

von der performance her ist es uninteressant, bilder in der db abzuspeichern, deshalb ist es auch besser wenn nur der pfad in der db gespeichert wird. 

ps. such mal hier im Forum .. ich hatte da mal vor langer zeit ein script gepostet, welches die images in einer db abspeichert.


----------



## jimbo (4. Dezember 2002)

loki2002 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps. such mal hier im Forum .. ich hatte da mal vor langer zeit ein script gepostet, welches die images in einer db abspeichert.


ich find des ned könntest du evtl vielleicht mal suchen?
wär echt nett
danke
jimbo
ach und auch danke an die anderen die mir helfen


----------



## Feldhofe (5. Dezember 2002)

Aber solche Boards speichern doch wirklich Bilder in einer mySQL-Tabelle ab! Hab ich zwar auch kaum lauben können, aber ein Blick in phpmyADMIN meines Forums hat mich darin bestätigt... 

Feldhofe


----------



## jimbo (5. Dezember 2002)

sag ichs doch


----------



## JohannesR (5. Dezember 2002)

Welches Board tut denn sowas? Gib ma die Daten, Boardname, Tabelle und den Sinn pls


----------



## Feldhofe (5. Dezember 2002)

XMB-Forum macht das. Letztere Frage kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht beantworten... 

Feldhofe


----------



## JohannesR (5. Dezember 2002)

XMB-Forum ... Jaaa, solche hinterwäldlerforen evt 
Professionelle Foren wie das vBulletin oder das WBB2 machen sowas nicht, weils einfach nur dumm ist


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *XMB-Forum ... Jaaa, solche hinterwäldlerforen evt
> Professionelle Foren wie das vBulletin oder das WBB2 machen sowas nicht, weils einfach nur dumm ist  *




Das PhPBB2 machts auch nich, wir wollen ja nu mal keien segregation einfuehren, PhPbb2 rockt


----------



## Feldhofe (6. Dezember 2002)

*mach mir mal nicht das xmb schlecht!*



> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *XMB-Forum ... Jaaa, solche hinterwäldlerforen evt
> *



Aber das vBullentin ist kostenpflichtig, das WBB hatte ich vorher -machte nur Probleme und war noch wesentlich schlechter gecodet.
Aber das XMB gefällt mir auch nicht -Riesendateien (wer kommt schon auf die Idee, 47KB große PHP-Dateien voller Schleifen zu coden?) und lauter Fehler, die man erst noch beheben muss -und das bei der nagelneuen Version!

Ach ich bin ja so frustriert.  

Übrigens, heißt das eigentlich HinterWELTler HinterWÄLDler?  

Felhofe


----------



## JohannesR (7. Dezember 2002)

Hm, das phpBB2 ist von umfang und Qualität dem vBulletin gleichgestellt, und es kostet nichts  [phpBB2]

Es heisst Hinterwäldler, english hick


----------



## Feldhofe (7. Dezember 2002)

Nun ja, was solls -jetzt zwisnge ich die User nicht zum zweitenmal, sich neu anzumelden, weil der Webmaster schon wieder auf ein neues Forum umstellt! ;-)

Feldhofe


----------



## Bluebird (7. Dezember 2002)

ich würd auch alle Bilder hochladen (da gibts ja jede Menge scripts), nie aber in der DB speichern...sobald du nen paar mehr besucher hast geht dir MYSQL in die Knie

desshalb macht das auch kein gutes Forum (das ich kenne)


----------



## DaRula (7. Dezember 2002)

also meine version von xmb speichert lediglich die url des avatars


----------

